# Real Probs



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

my now ex gf was very good looking but she didn't wash much and had more skid marks in her panties than the M1 but what can you do she even had an std before we met and an abortion she makes me sick now i can't beleive i fell in love with her but loves blind i guess??? her feet stank too and she smelled of b.o but she was ok sometimes she is a druggie too you can call me what you want but at least i'm honest


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

She is your ex? Do you have her number? Sounds like my kind of gal!









She is your ex? Do you have her number? Sounds like my kind of gal!


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

if u want warts on ya wee man i can pm you


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

did you get'em?


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

thankfully not just a busted heart


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

ronzz's ex girl


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

speakyourmind you are getting boring and sounding lonely goodluck with growing a set


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

thats an improvement on my ex no joke


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

you ever felt like taking revenge but you just know it isn't worth it even though ,,,,,,

the last straw was when she left her skid marked panties on my bed i wanted to get turned on by it but when i sniffed it i got mad i am true and honest not like many


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmn! sorry for your loss man. or gain? good luck without her. sounds like you are a lot better than her.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

fishguy1313 said:


> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmn! sorry for your loss man. or gain? good luck without her. sounds like you are a lot better than her.


thank u


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

nah. no onions please.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


>


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Parenting is such a delicate task man. Educate you children about drugs. Lets examine this.

Your daughter in Highschool : "I want to be a Medical Student and help sick children in the future"










Your Daughter now : "Gimme me da crack andda blopp bloppbefwfhskjdfkjdgt2984yt5ffeee"


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

SOOO, she smells. She is dirty. She does drugs. SOunds like a good idea to get rid of her.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

maddyfish said:


> SOOO, she smells. She is dirty. She does drugs. SOunds like a good idea to get rid of her.


What you dont understand maddyfish is that ronzz possesses those exact same qualities. They were perfect for eachother and now his hurt is broken and this thread was the result.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

speakyourmind said:


> SOOO, she smells. She is dirty. She does drugs. SOunds like a good idea to get rid of her.


What you dont understand maddyfish is that ronzz possesses those exact same qualities. They were perfect for eachother and now his hurt is broken and this thread was the result.
[/quote]

well I just don't know what to say about that


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

This thread is worthless without pics. I want to see the chick and the dirty underwear!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

How is this "real probs" if she's your ex? Doesn't that mean she's not your gf anymore...therefore meaning she doesn't matter?

BTW..why would you smell skid-marked panties? That's so f*ked up dude.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

This thread should go to HOF.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I think ronzz is actually a 12yr old playing on his daddys computer


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

These ronzz threads are pathetic

I iz goiing too ranble on bout shiz n uze no punktuashun marcks n spill shiz rong bekuz i am ronzz n kan dew whut i wunt on da intirnet butt itz okey bekuz at leest im honist bout mi girlz poo poo panties thut i puut muh facee in JUST respect blbig


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

:laugh:

I find ronnz entertaining in that car crash sort of way


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

blbig50 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I find ronnz entertaining in that car crash sort of way


+1 x2

Seriously dude, 
P Fury plz help me
Hello again
Hi again, me again
gf called me a moron
poo balls- EPIC
Those are just the first couple that came up, the poo balls one is definitely the best. I think I would recommend a few things though:this first, and then some of this which you might want to pair with one of these in order to get out of here.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

wow it looks like this guy took the cake after i left.

Looks like you can have your cake and eat it too, as long as you like warts ....


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

ronzz said:


> the last straw was when she left her skid marked panties on my bed i wanted to get turned on by it but when i sniffed it i got mad i am true and honest not like many


So...how much do you want for those dirty panties? I'll pay shipping.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

are you sure they were her skid marked panties? maybe they were yours


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

think i drank way too much lastnite plz ignore what i typed feel pretty embarassed this morning


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Seriously ronzz, you, and your girlfriend, SHOULD NOT BREED. Do not breed with this girl under any circumstances. In fact, you should immediately be gelded, and your girlfriend spayed. Do it. For the good of the human race.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

ronzz = cueball's replacement?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

ronzz is like a 90 year old lady...he has no need for periods


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

lol he is alright we have all had our drunk nights.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ronzz has had more drugs in him than a Walgreens.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

i got my driving licence back this morning but i won't drive again untill i'm not drunk plus insurance is a bitch


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

ronzz said:


> my now ex gf was very good looking but she didn't wash much and had more skid marks in her panties than the M1 but what can you do she even had an std before we met and an abortion she makes me sick now i can't beleive i fell in love with her but loves blind i guess??? her feet stank too and she smelled of b.o but she was ok sometimes she is a druggie too you can call me what you want but at least i'm honest


You need to get a Blog.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

:laugh: I'd read it


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Here is the nasty PM ronzz sent me the other night ----------

"you would probs hit ya mum if you got the chance don't reply if all you got to say is bullshit"

Hey, don't post if all you got to post is bullshit... LOL


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i think ronzz's real problem is himself


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

maddyfish said:


> Seriously ronzz, you, and your girlfriend, SHOULD NOT BREED. Do not breed with this girl under any circumstances. In fact, you should immediately be gelded, and your girlfriend spayed. Do it. For the good of the human race.


There are not many times I completely agree with you, this is one of those times that I do.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

jeremy kyle is on the tv so i too busy to argue for now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

ronzz said:


> jeremy kyle is on the tv so i too busy to argue for now!!!!!!!!!!!


is that your gf?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Jeremy Kyle is a british Jerry Springer, sort of...

I agree with HM, ronzz maybe you are your own problem and you need to get a grip mate, although your posts are mildy amusing


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

jeremy kyle is a bellend. and his show is horrific. its just scum of society fighting on tv.

atleast jerry springer is funny.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Everyone that posted in here except for me is just as big of a *** as ronzz and I hope you guys don't breed.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

SYM you sound like ronzz but with better spelling


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Least Ronzz can get a girlfriend poo stains or not.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm just too happily gay


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

dingleberrys or not, too!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

speakyourmind said:


> I'm just too happily gay


Is that not a crime against Allah?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Its a crime against Allah and Jesus but those guys are both ****. Im not muslim anymore I want to be something where I can practice Gayism and play with pokemonz.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

speakyourmind said:


> Its a crime against Allah and Jesus but those guys are both ****. Im not muslim anymore I want to be something where I can practice Gayism and play with pokemonz.


Scientology?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Spamfest is done and over with.


----------

